# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  [Game] Photoshop Tennis!

## Krip

The concept is easy, you always keep something of the previous image.

READ EVERYTHING THE FOLLOWING BEFORE POSTING:

_*Make sure you do not skip any images._*
_
Type -reserve- if you are currently editing the image. You will have one hour to complete it, if not the next person may reserve it and continue. Look at when the post was posted under the persons name._

Discussion is allowed, but DO NOT go if someone reserved already.




> Reserve your spot and no one can go after you. They must wait for you to finish.
> 
> If you do not go in an hour then the next person can reserve there spot.
> 
> You can only reserve one spot ahead.


*Example:*
First person posts

Second person replies with

And the story continues

The possibilities are endless  :Big Grin:  


*


I'll start:* 


*STARTING IMAGE*

----------


## Yamachi



----------


## Krip

Yama, You should have been waiting and reserved your spot. Sorry, but this should not happen again.

Reserve your spot and no one can go after you. They must wait for you to finish.

If you do not go in an hour then the next person can reserve there spot.

You can only reserve one spot ahead.

----------


## Yamachi



----------


## Krip



----------


## Leightox

lol

----------


## Krip



----------


## Leightox

go me  :Smile:

----------


## Yamachi

*STOP SAVING IN JPEG!*

----------


## Krip

Heh, lets keep this thread going and make it epic : )

----------


## Leightox



----------


## Krip



----------


## Errage

Took so long due to me being a lazy arse and talking on MSN a lot.

----------


## The Toxic Deer

umm...im to lazy to actualy take a piece out and make a whole new foto. i just wanted to be in this epic thread.

----------


## [Soul Eater]

TOO LATE!

----------


## Errage



----------


## Krip



----------


## Dragonshadow

If thats too bright to be able to see the previous pic in it, here:

----------


## Krip



----------


## [Soul Eater]



----------


## Dragonshadow

> 


go get photoshop noob!

----------


## [Soul Eater]

> go get photoshop noob!


 :Frown:  I forgot to backup PS and 3DS Max so they are kinda wiped of my HD  :Frown:

----------


## Krip



----------


## Scrubs

Who deleted my post?

----------


## Krip

> Who deleted my post?


Errage, You did not follow the rules.

I reserved a post and you went ahead still.

Please reread the rules if there is a reserved you must wait to reserve after they post there image. You can go ahead and post with a -reserved- do your edit and then post it now... unless someone else goes.

----------


## Loveshock

**

----------


## Ease



----------


## Yamachi

MMOwned Mudkip source: http://yamachi.wowps.org/uploads/mmo...kip-source.png

----------


## Dragonshadow

FAMILIAR, ISN'T IT?

----------


## Yamachi



----------


## Tobii



----------


## Krip

Stop with the immature stuff.

Let's see some real photoshop, no more immaturity.... seriously.

----------


## Anthonyrox8



----------


## Piersd



----------


## Liquid Malfunction

-Reserved-

----------


## Viter

i dont understand the reserved part

----------


## Tobii



----------


## Viter

I pwn .

----------


## Troys

question what if they reserved but never post =S

----------


## Krip

> i dont understand the reserved part


You need to write -reserve- so no one can go after you while you are in photoshop. These will make sure there are not 2 of the same edits right after each other. You must finish the work before 1 hour after your reserve was called or else the next member may go. This just keeps things organized. 




> question what if they reserved but never post =S


There already is a rule about that. 1 hour reserve time max, Tobii is fine as he went 3 hours after drak.




> I pwn .


I know there is no rule on this but next time be sure to make the image a little bit bigger so it's easier to edit. Don't worry about it this time.

----------


## ViND_



----------


## Dragonshadow

> 


UR DOIN' IT RONG.

You're supposed to use the previous picture, NOT ANOTHER PICTURE OF THE SAME THING.

----------


## Anthonyrox8



----------


## Yamachi

NO NO NO NO NO! Now it's all ****ed up -.- This is what happens when people don't read the damn rules >_< jimei and anthonyrox8, you just lost the game.

----------


## ViND_

> NO NO NO NO NO! Now it's all ****ed up -.- This is what happens when people don't read the damn rules >_< jimei and anthonyrox8, you just lost the game.




WTF?! 


> The concept is easy, you always keep something of the previous image.



I always keep something from the previous picture, right? I just colored it red...


EDIT: Oh yea... can I have another go? I just realised that I downloaded the shark render, and didnt use the one from the pic. But it's still the same thing!... Ok...

----------


## Anthonyrox8

wtf how did i stuff mine up i used the previous pricute/.

----------


## Krip

> wtf how did i stuff mine up i used the previous pricute/.


Oh well it's alright it is not your fault.

jimei for next time just remember not to do that.

Keep going from this image:

----------


## Greed

Why do people keep resetting the image...

----------


## Gawdlaw



----------


## Piersd

...dont ask >_<

----------


## Gawdlaw

*The image is there.. you just have to look like 5 cinama's away*



*Yay ! 1000th post!*

----------


## Yamachi

> *The image is there.. you just have to look like 5 cinama's away*
> 
> 
> 
> *Yay ! 1000th post!*


Pretty sure the previous image has to be visible...

----------


## Gawdlaw

> Pretty sure the previous image has to be visible...


*I can still see it :P*

----------


## Yamachi

> *I can still see it :P*


That's because you're 1337 and has teh microscopic vizhinz! :O

----------


## Krip

_Let's go to the aquarium...._

----------


## Apartment Wolf



----------


## BrightChild

yea. id hop in this little game but i can think of anything to go with the previous one haha..


.../wait

----------


## BrightChild

screw it im hella board this is what i got...haha

----------


## DLovett

Obawesome.

----------


## Dragonshadow

See a recurring theme?
(I DID IT BETTER THIS TIME!)

-REVIVED-

----------


## The Toxic Deer

:Smile:  check the windows.

 :Frown:  was alot smaller in photoshop so the guy lookd like he was hangin out the window. to lazy to edit so yeah...

----------


## Krip

-CONTINUE-



WEAR YOUR SEAT BELT KIDS!

----------


## Tobii



----------


## nub1993



----------


## Xel

*Krip, did you come up with this idea yourself or did you steal it from somewhere? THIS IS EPIC!
I laughted too hard for some of the images, they've just too hilarious.
(Don't have enough time to make own now, but i will, i promise)
*

----------


## Zeroi9

> *Krip, did you come up with this idea yourself or did you steal it from somewhere? THIS IS EPIC!
> I laughted too hard for some of the images, they've just too hilarious.
> (Don't have enough time to make own now, but i will, i promise)
> *


I saw this on w-bb too.

----------


## Krip

> I saw this on w-bb too.


_
Yep, that is where I found it._

----------


## Yamachi

Photoshop tennis has been around for a long time  :Smile:

----------


## sheepking

Yeh, its gray cuz its standing in da sun.

----------


## sheepking

Cuz it doesn't go forward, I'll do the next pic after my pic:



Now now do your stuff!

Edit: Sorry for the Bad word. that had to be  :Wink:

----------


## Viter



----------


## sheepking

Harhar, I loled

----------


## Hellgawd

rawrr, gogogo

----------


## The Toxic Deer

does this meen hellgawd wins?

----------


## Krip

> does this meen hellgawd wins?


wat?

You can keep going. :yuck:

----------


## The Toxic Deer

> wat?
> 
> You can keep going. :yuck:


 but no1 has kept goin  :Frown:

----------


## masolina01

where can i get free photoshop so i can add to this evil shenanigan

----------


## mkultra.



----------

